# Hobie Revolution 11



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

This looks like it's going to be a cool yak at 11 feet long I bet it will be fast here is a video I found on it


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

beautiul yak!!


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Designed for small to midsize users. They really need to make a killer 13 footer and price it right.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonsaifishrman said:


> Designed for small to midsize users. They really need to make a killer 13 footer and price it right.


+2

Robin


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Brandon,

You need to see if Yellowfin or Liquid Surf and Sail can get one in for you to demo and get video of it on the water. I bet it's fast as spit!

Alex


----------



## billfishguy17 (Mar 21, 2010)

Unless I missed it, I did not see any built in flush mount rod holders. I guess at 11 ft. they have to conserve space and weight.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

billfishguy17 said:


> Unless I missed it, I did not see any built in flush mount rod holders. I guess at 11 ft. they have to conserve space and weight.


There are 2 flush mounted rod holders in the back there are none up front


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Im glad I held out on buying some new... very nice kayak!!!


----------

